# Need a good recipe for farm-raised trout



## mudbug (Sep 28, 2004)

That's the only kind I can get here.  Natch it will never be as good as the fresh wild stuff cooked over a campfire (the BEST fish of ANY kind I have EVER eaten).

Ideas and suggestions, please.  I have a whole bag of almonds in the freezer but have never tried to make almondine.


----------



## Alix (Sep 28, 2004)

Is it steelhead trout? Sort of looks like salmon?


----------



## mudbug (Sep 28, 2004)

Couldn't tell you, Alix.  They're about 9-10 inches long, heads and tails on, but gutted, I think.  Not real big around - seem to be sold in packs of 3 to 4 fish.


----------



## Alix (Sep 28, 2004)

Marinade
1 Tbsp. brown sugar
1/2 cup rye whiskey
1 Tbsp. molasses
1/2 cup vegetable oil
2 Tbsp. soy sauce
1 Tbsp. each salt and pepper
2 garlic cloves, minced

Butterfly those bad boys. Cover the fish with the marinade, leave overnight. When you are ready to cook them place them skin side down on heavy foil on your grill. Cook until flesh is opaque and flakes easily. (Recipe courtesy Best of Bridge Aces)

I use this one on steelhead trout which is a lot like salmon. Hope it works for you.


----------



## mudbug (Sep 28, 2004)

Wow, sounds good.  Next time we are where they sell them I'll try your marinade.  Does it have to be rye, or would any whiskey do?  

I've got a good recipe for a "zesty salmon sauce" that I'll post in return.  Just looked for it in "the folder" but can't find it just yet.  Hafta go pick up the kid at the bus stop.  It's raining hard.  Tornado watch on until about 9 p.m. 

I am getting kinda sick of this weather.


----------



## Alix (Sep 28, 2004)

I think rye would have a more distinct flavour, but not being a whiskey drinker I don't know. Use what you have is always my motto. Stay safe, mudbug, hope it gets better soon.


----------



## kansasgirl (Sep 28, 2004)

I love this recipe. It is a great stuffing for any whole fish, or even rolled inside chicken breasts.

Trout with Fruit Stuffing
4 dressed trout
Fruit Stuffing (as follows)
2 tb butter, melted
1 tb lemon juice

Fruit Stuffing:
1 c croutons, herb-seasoned
1 c dried fruit (apricots, raisins, cherries, cranberries, prunes, etc), diced
1 shallot, diced
2 tb butter, melted
2 tb chicken broth or white wine
Salt and pepper to taste

Preheat oven to 425F. Grease baking dish, set aside.
1.Mix stuffing ingredients together, adding more liquid if necessary. Stuffing should be moist but still slightly firm.
2.Stuff fish with stuffing. Use toothpicks to hold edges of fish together so stuffin does not spill out. 
3.Place fish in baking dish and drizzle with melted butter and lemon juice. 
4.Bake uncovered for about 15 minutes or until fish flakes easily.


----------



## Audeo (Sep 29, 2004)

You may not keep any Asian seasonings on hand (I do – an admitted addiction), but if you do, try this one, a family favorite.

1 Tbsp. good quality soy sauce (there is a huge difference…)
1 tsp. hoisin sauce
1 tsp. honey
½ tsp. sesame oil
1 tsp. very finely minced garlic
1 tsp. even more finely minced fresh ginger root
fresh cilantro
2 shiitake mushrooms, stemmed and slivered

Sprinkle the inside of your whole fish with salt and allow to sit for 15 minutes.  Meanwhile, whisk together the soy sauce, hoisin sauce, honey, sesame oil, garlic and ginger.

Get a long sheet of parchment paper.  Lay the fish on the righthand half of the sheet, leaving a generous margin of paper around it.  (You’re going to fold over the parchment paper and make a pouch to cook the fish in…)  Next, set the fish and paper on a jelly-roll pan or cookie sheet.  Rub a little of the sauce mixture inside the cavity of the fish and add 2 or 3 cilantro sprigs there, too.  Next, pour the balance of the soy sauce mixture evenly over the top of the fish.  Arrange the mushroom slivers on top, then add another couple of cilantro sprigs.

Fold the parchment paper over the fish matching the edges.  Beginning at the top of the fold, start folding and creasing the paper, folding and creasing, until the edges are all folded under and a nice little sealed pouch is made.  Tuck the tail end underneath.  (Blessings to Alton Brown for showing me this one!)

Place into a preheated 400 degree oven for about half an hour.  Cut a big “X” in the top of the pouch with a sharp knife.  You can then relocate the fish to a platter using two spatulas or merely start serving from there (easy cleanup…).  I spoon the pan juices over steamed rice and serve along with stir-fried snow peas or broccoli and a side of fresh fruit.


----------



## mudbug (Sep 29, 2004)

These all sound quite wonderful.  Thanks for detailed instructions, Audeo.  Now I don't have to try to remember AB's directions (saw that one recently).  Another Everest to climb....


----------



## Konditor (Oct 3, 2004)

*Wine-Poached Trout*

4 pan-size trout, dressed
4 fl oz dry white wine
4 thin slices onion
2 thin slices lemon
¼ tsp dill seeds
¼ tsp tarragon
1 tsp white sea salt
½ tsp white peppercorns

Pour wine into fry pan, add onion, leon, dill, tarragon, salt & peppercorns, with enough water to cover fish.

Bring to soft boil, reduce heat, and simmer, covered, for 10-15 minutes, or until fish test done.  Using a wide fish turner, lift the trout onto a heated platter and remove skin, reserving the poaching liquid.  Serve hot with a basic cream sauce, made from the reserved bouillon.


----------



## AllenOK (Oct 3, 2004)

I completely agree with the freshly-caught trout.  When I was a teen, I went backpacking, and one morning, we had 7 fresh brook trout for breakfast.  I actually ate 2 1/2 of them!

Anyway, I know this doesn't use almonds, but this recipe sounds great.  I may have to try it some day.

Bacon and Sage Pan Fried Trout
Serves: 8

24 slices of bacon
3 T minced fresh sage leaves or 1 T dried, crumbled, + fresh sage springs for garnish
8 trout (about 10 oz each), cleaned and boned, leaving the head and tail intact
about 2 c yellow cornmeal for coating the trout
1/3 c olive oil
lemon wedges for garnish

In a large heavy skillet cook 8 of the bacon slices over moderate heat, turning them occasionally, until they are crisp, transfer them to paper towels to drain, and pour off the fat. Crumble the cooked bacon into a small bowl and stir in the minced sage. In the skillet cook the remaining 16 bacon slices in 2 batches until the bacon just becomes translucent and the edges begin to curl, transfer them to paper towels to drain, and pour off the fat. Preheat the oven to 375°F. Rinse the trout under cold water and pat them dry inside and out. Sprinkle the cavity of each trout with one eighth of the crumbled bacon mixture and salt and pepper to taste. Wrap 2 of the whole bacon slices around each trout, using wooden picks to secure the bacon and close the cavities. Mound the cornmeal on a sheet of wax paper and roll each trout in it, coating it completely and gently shaking off the excess. Heat the skillet over moderately high heat until it is hot, add the oil, and heat it until it is hot but not smoking. In the oil fry the trout, not touching each other, in batches for 3 minutes on each sides, or until they are just firm and the bacon is golden, transferring them as they are fried with long spatulas to a shallow baking pan. When all the trout has been fried, bake them for 5 minutes, or until they just flake and are heated through. Discard the wooden picks, arrange the trout carefully on a platter, and garnish them with the sage sprigs and the lemon wedges.


----------



## Chief Longwind Of The North (Oct 11, 2004)

I grew up eating wild Speckled and Rainbow Trout out of streams that empty into Lake Superior.  There is no finer flavored fish on the planet.  It has that deep-orange flesh that is so incredible.  The planted trout and the trout from Lake Michigan streams just don't compare, though they are still great. 

I am a trout purist.  But I have to admit that the recipes posted in this thread sound incredible and I have copied them into my recipe list for future use.  But my all-time favorite way to fix trout is to simply make sure they are cleaned thoroughly, dredge in flour, and pan fry in 2 inches of hot oil until golden brown.  Remove from the pan and drain on a wire rack.  Salt both sides.

I can cook vertually any meal I'm hungry for.  If I know what it is, or have tasted it, I can make it.  But put a plate of four or five pan-fried brookies in front of me and I have just entered culinary heaven.  It is by far one of my favorite foods.  Sadly, there are not as many fish in the streams as there used to be.  But when I can find them...    The only condiment allowed in my house with trout is ketchup.  For all other fish species, there are many condiments available.

Another great way to cook Trout, especially if it's farm raised, is to butterfly it, drizzle it with melted buttter or olive oil, sprinkle with a touch of lemon juice, and top with Italian Bread Crumbs and just a bit of dried Taragon.   Broil about 4 inches under the flame until the flesh is white and the bread-crumbs are toasted.  Serve with a cold and juicy cole-slaw and some french-fried sweet potatoes.  Yum.

Seeeeeya; Goodweed of the North


----------



## akwx (Oct 13, 2006)

*Steelhead Trout*



			
				Alix said:
			
		

> Is it steelhead trout? Sort of looks like salmon?


 
Yes, it does; and I'm a new fan of the Steelhead Trout, as a gourmet dinner. 

Being a locomotive engineer on the railway, I run up and down the Thompson and Fraser Rivers in B.C., everyday. I actually go right by some of the best fishing spots for Steelhead along the Thompson River. I also know of a native person in Vancouver, whose ancestral homeland is at a place called Wallachin, about 33 miles west of Kamloops, along the Thompson. He has brought Steelhead Trout from his native homeland for me to enjoy at times.

Here's my favorite recipe for cooking this fine fish, very light, very quick:

- Small amount of Light Soy Sauce (_make sure it is not the dark soy, which is caramelized_)
- Small amount of Virgin Olive Oil
- Small amount of Oregano

And that's it for the marinade, for 30 minutes. Put the (_preferable_) boneless filet on a teflon-coated grill pan over medium heat, no more than 3 minutes per side. Whenever I have Steelhead Trout in whole (_$1.19/lb. at Superstore, this summer_), the fish is halved, the tiny scales are scraped clean. When done in this fashion, my favorite is the skin, bar none.

Please note the 3-minutes per side applies only to the boneless filet. I leave the skin side on the fire for a little longer, for purpose of crispiness.

akwx


----------



## ChefJune (Oct 13, 2006)

I often saute onions or leeks in a butter/evoo combo and when they are soft, I push them to the edge of the pan and sear the fillets on the meaty side.  Then I turn them over and add about 1/4 cup of dry White Vermouth, a little sea salt and freshly ground white pepper, and cook until the Vermouth has almost evaporated.

They don't take very long to cook at all!  This is really tasty with some mashed potatoes or soft polenta...


----------



## buckytom (Oct 13, 2006)

here's one i posted a while ago. i've made this many times, and it's always been a hit.

http://www.discusscooking.com/forums/f16/baked-whole-trout-stuffed-fennel-bok-choy-onions-16345.html?highlight=trout

i've also used whole red snapper, which dw prefers, but i love the slightly stronger flavor of trout.


----------



## TATTRAT (Oct 13, 2006)

Almond crusted and done with some cubed smoked bacon, finish with some lemon juice, fresh thyme, and some butter.


----------



## Shunka (Oct 13, 2006)

I still cook trout the way it always tasted best to me.....the way my Grandpa would cook it. Dip in beaten egg, roll in finely crushed saltines and then pan-fry in butter. Goes with whatever you want it to go with!!!!


----------

